# BOYFRIEND,GIRLFRIEND,WIFE,HUSBAND?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as title reads..what does your mate do that really bothers you? lets hear them stories?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Complains, whines and is a little TOO horny for me.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Breathes(just kidding!!)She is ALWAYS late for everything!!!And she never leaves me alone(sometimes that alright though,wink,wink)


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh i hear ya man whinning on about crap half the time AND SHES SO INTER HERSELF. still i love her my little baby


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Farts like me


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Complains, whines and is a little TOO horny for me.


 tOO HORNY?? NEVER CAN A GIRL BE TOO HORNY.

my girl she just takes too long to get ready. oh and she cant cook.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Farts like me


 Oh yeah and I forgot about that part too. Farts and burps like a guy (but hates ESPN though







). Even had the nerve to FART in my face.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Complains, whines and is a little TOO horny for me.
> ...


 You just don't know what I mean by "_a little TOO horny_".


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

After I go through all the trouble of coaxing them into my van and tying them up; they squirm out of their shackles and escape my dungeon of torture. How ungrateful!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 oh so she's kinky? thats cool mannnnnnnnn


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When he wakes me up because he is dreaming about ships because of his damn videogames. Or when he plays the videogames way too long. Oh and when he likes to burp and then blow it in my face :laugh: it is kinda funny though lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ships? what kind of ships, ships like this?









lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've really got nothing to say...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

she deletes my porn folder all the time... i better find a better place to hide it...


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

more tounge less teeth


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Farts like me
> ...


 If my wife or gf farted in my face I would take a sh*t right down here throat!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> is a little TOO horny for me.


 my wife was like that before we got kid


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Complains, whines and is a little TOO horny for me.
> ...


 if they cook, they cook the same thing over and over


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's pathetic but my largest complaint is that he chews his food too loud. He also has a problem with never being serious...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Her farts smell like hot garbage.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WHINES!.. i can never play counterstrike for more than 4 hrs straight! damn it!..
hahahahah


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Always finishing my sentences for me. I HATE IT!! How the hell does she know what I'm going to say?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well ms natt is perfect so nothing to complain alot about except how she keeps tying me up to tight, hurts my wrist









katy who is probaly more just a good friend just talks a lot and thats it, not a whole lot but loudly


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> well ms natt is perfect so nothing to complain alot about except how she keeps tying me up to tight, hurts my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your not even old enough yet to be allowed to touch condoms there _lu_.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> well ms natt is perfect so nothing to complain alot about except how she keeps tying me up to tight, hurts my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know why your wrists hurt.. its not cuz of Ms. Nat.. its cuz you're spankin your monkey too much..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > well ms natt is perfect so nothing to complain alot about except how she keeps tying me up to tight, hurts my wrist
> ...


 damn you guys are smart
















just anothjer thought, the other girl i hanged out with in florida talked with
this really annoying voice when she was angery

other problems, both suscidal, abuse themselves, druggies, sometimes weird

those are all the same problems i ahve so its all good


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lu's gonna one day post saying " This sucks , my doctor says I have tendinitis in my wrists "


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Complains about me playing video games and spending too much time with my car.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ships as in pirate ships his damn pirates of the carribean game. He is now obsessed with NCAA 2004 on xbox.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i hate it when he takes all the blanket


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

When she take my Fluffy Pillow :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No complaints


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

hated when she complains when i am on the computer or when i am playing a game or something, she always say i don't spend enough time with her when we just got home from dinner.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 very true, she cooks eggs thats about it...and even then its too salty


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

no complaints.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

............................







.
Nothing


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> No complaints


 see guys, me and ms natt have no problems what so ever, we just love each other


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine is...

Forcing me to take a shower with her and i end up freezing on the other side of the tub... Sleeps in the middle of the bed, while I have no space and end up sleeping with one of my hand on the floor top keep me from falling off... Talks nonsense when sleeping or dreaming... drools on my pillows, especially after I just wash my pillow cases... talking to me too fast and ends up speaking some alien language in the process...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

if my gfriend or wife or what ever rips ass in my face its over.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

No complaints. He's too damn cute.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sleeps in the middle of the bed, while I have no space and end up sleeping with one of my hand on the floor top keep me from falling off...


 This is EXACTLY why I bought a king sized bed for us. It's sooo much easier now.
Besides, a Sealy Posturepedic with the pillowtop no flip is the bomb


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm actually having a hard time thinking of something... he can be too horny a lot of the time, but what guy isnt.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

turn there cell phone off


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > No complaints
> ...


 Who said the guy was you?!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oh burn :laugh: yeah kev likes to yell things out in his sleep it is hilarious


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 im sorry, i forgot to keep our relationship secrete









thats one thing, i always forget :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

when she acts like a bitch and whines frequiently for no apparent reason, then when ive had enough and get pissed she wants to know why im mad but then doesnt want to talk about what is wrong.. then the whole thing starts over the next day and it goes on like that for a few weeks until i can take it so we say were taking a break.. which is actually her avoiding talking to me once again so when we finally talk she explains that she was intentionally being very difficult so that i would get sick of her and argue so we would have an excuse to break up because she decided after a year of being together that she wanted to be single... which is why she is my ex now..

yeah that was the annoying thing she did constantly, instead of just telling me she didnt want to be together she just acted like a bitch and made my life hell..


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

When he always have something smart to say in every of my sentence........when it's dead quiet at night and i'm finally bout to fall asleep, then suddenly hears a loud roar in my ear (snores like a lion)....when he brings up my past and try to start sh*t with me..... taking forever to get ready to go out...(changing about 10 outfits then finally chooses one then changes his mind again.)...And last but not least... :looksaround: he has to clinch his butt on my leg to fart


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this should be good :laugh:

the only thing i could really see in the future is just to much talking and dosnt like fish as much as i do









but never to high in horny (i know, dont say anything)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> After I go through all the trouble of coaxing them into my van and tying them up; they squirm out of their shackles and escape my dungeon of torture. How ungrateful!










im sorry i had to run from you


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i absolutely hate it when i come home on the weekends (dorm) from playing soccer like 5 days in a row and she wants to go sumwhere when i wanan sleep... idk i think thats how i got her im more laid back not antsy for ass....lol

other then that shes kool cuz she finds it ammusing when i sleep in public .... i.e. movies , plays , parks , and for some reason when we go out to eat i just say "yea or uh-hu" whenever she brings up a subject one day im gonna get myself into a lot of trouble like that ... lol

i forgot the absolutely ridiculous nicknames she makes up for me cuz she finds them cute while my friends find them hilarious when they pic up the phone and here her say it (i will not tell you guys my nicknames becuase they r far to embarrassing and aevery single one of u would crack on em at least twice)

blah bohumbug

i think i work myself way to hard


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The funny thing is if you break up with your girl, it is typically these "annoyances" you miss the most.


----------

